# A Malignity of Goblins



## Johnny Thunder (Oct 7, 2004)

Very cool & fun!


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

A braid, eh? 

I think I'll have to use that...


----------



## Halloweenie1 (Sep 28, 2008)

*FUN! I love it! Thanks for posting.* 

Now, all I need to do is figure out how to bring up "a poachment of wyverns" in a conversation.......


----------

